
How to use Terraform to schedule backups of your Google SQL Database - laurerc
https://medium.com/inato/how-to-use-terraform-to-schedule-backups-for-your-google-cloud-sql-database-8688da8180e1
======
laurerc
After a long battle to schedule daily backups of a Google SQL database into a
Google Storage bucket with Terraform, I figured that writing an article
detailing how I did it step by step could maybe help other developers! I’ll be
glad to have your feedbacks on it!

